# Frage zu particle illusion 3



## Bauer/bap (7. Juni 2004)

Also ich bin neu auf dem gebiet videodesign ... also wenn ich mit pi3 eine datei erstelle habe ich ja einen schwarzen hintergrund aber wie kann ich das in den film einbinden ?


----------



## gernegut (7. Juni 2004)

Moin,

Du solltest die Animation mit Alpha-Kanal rendern und dann in Dein weiterverarbeitendes Programm, das Alpha-Kanäle unterstützt, einbinden.

Bye


----------



## Bauer/bap (9. Juni 2004)

angenommen ich will .. was weiss ich nen feuerball erzeugen dann mach ich also erst nen feuerball hoffe das er an der richtigen stelle ist lege die beiden kanale übereinander und ärger mich dann das der feuerball 1 cm zu weit rechts ist ? 

gibt es keine möglichkeit ich sag mal voher zu sehen wo ich was einfugen muss ?


----------



## gernegut (9. Juni 2004)

Moin,

das wäre ein schlechter Workaround. 
1. Lade Dein Clip in PI und erzeuge Dein Feuerball anhand deines Clips.
2. Besser: Dein Clip in AFX laden und mit dem Motion-Tracker die Bewegung tracken. Die erzeugten Bewgungs-Keyframes kannst Du über die Zwischenablage in PI übernehmen und Dein Feuerball daran ausrichten. Die erzeugte Feuerball-Animation mit Alpha rendern und mit entsprechendem Programm auf Dein Clip legen.

Alles klar?

Gruß


----------



## Bauer/bap (10. Juni 2004)

lade deinen clip in pi 

das ist ja mein problem ich weiss nicht wie das geht über datei kann ich keine 
*.avi *.mpg etc. laden sondern nur ipf etc ... 

btw: ich arbeite mit pi3


----------



## gernegut (10. Juni 2004)

-> rechte Maustaste->New Layer->rechte Maustaste->Background Image-> und AVI auswählen.

Handbuch und F1 werden auch gerne mal genommen.

Ciao


----------



## Bauer/bap (10. Juni 2004)

omg ... danke ...

manchmal setzt es bei mir aus ... glaub ich  

naja *close*


----------



## David Stadler (9. Juli 2004)

wie kann ich denn bei pi3 ein Video mit Alphakanal speichern, ich dachte des geht nur im Quicktime Format.


----------

